# Help please. Network problems



## CrimsonBloodRose (May 28, 2007)

I recently got Acer Aspire T180 which came with vista installed. I reformatted the harddrive and installed XP onto the system. 
The problem I am having is that I cant connect to the rest of the network.
I downloaded the drivers from the acer website and tried to install them but it keeps erroring saying 'hardware not found'
All that is showing in the network adapters part of the device manager is the firewire.
I have never come across this problem before and any help would be appreciated. hopefully its something simple that I have overlooked but I am at loss.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, you need the XP chipset drivers for this machine, and probably the NIC drivers for XP as well. If they only have Vista drivers for that particular model, you may have a problem.


----------



## CrimsonBloodRose (May 28, 2007)

Thanks for the reply.
I am using the XP drivers from the Acer website. I have both the chipset and NIC drivers.
The chipset drivers dont seem to install properly,I cant remember the error i'll give it a go again later. The LAN drivers show the no hardware found errors.
The computer doesnt seem to be able to detect that there is any NIC, probably becuase the chipset is down?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, if you can't install the correct chipset drivers for the motherboard, that's the first problem you need to solve. I suspect that's why the LAN drivers can't find the hardware.

Of course, another possibility is that you don't actually have the correct drivers for the machine. In any case, you're not going anywhere until you get the drivers to load correctly.


----------



## pcrepairguy (May 6, 2007)

I agree with JohnWill, sounds like you have the wrong drivers. Go here

http://www.acerpanam.com/synapse/forms/Acer_drivers.cfm

and make sure you select drivers for XP because they have drivers for XP and Vista!!!

Good luck dude


----------



## CrimsonBloodRose (May 28, 2007)

That is the acer website from which I downloaded the drivers, and yes I did grab the XP ones. 
I called acer 'tech support' earlier and those were the correct drivers but still no dice on getting them installed.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I suggest a 3rd party NIC. Life's too short to screw around for want of a $10 adapter.


----------



## pcrepairguy (May 6, 2007)

Another thing to try is to make sure the on board nic is enabled in the BIOS. Also you could remove the side panel and see who made the motherboard and go directly to their site for drivers. While your in there check for any leaking (swollen) capasitors) Keep us posted on how its going!


----------



## dak76 (Jun 21, 2007)

> Also you could remove the side panel and see who made the motherboard and go directly to their site for drivers.


Hi. I'm curious to know wich board they assemble in those acer t180.
Did you check it trough the side panel?
What's your T180 CPU?


----------



## taicho (Jul 20, 2007)

I notice that link only has XP drivers.

What about folks that are running neither XP nor Vista?

Like, for instance, Linux.
Like, for instance, Windows Server 2003 (although the XP drivers might work in this case, except possibly the video ones).


----------



## freebieman (Aug 9, 2007)

The T180 has a motherboard with these numbers: MCP61SM-AM
I haven't been able to find this motherboard or its XP drivers to get the network running either.


----------



## Byo (Aug 27, 2007)

try this link http://www.foxconnchannel.com/product/Motherboards/detail_spec.aspx?ID=en-us0000223


----------



## BellacOrdinateur (Sep 4, 2007)

Once the XP drivers have been downloaded from

www.acerpanam.com/synapse/forms/Acer drivers.cfm

Open the file, go to xmicro and extract, once extracted you can use the driver manager to update the LAN driver. Use the manual load option, you need the Marvel folder to install generic marvell yukon chipset and the LAN will then work.

Good Luck


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

You know I think JohnWill is right here. seems like the last few months every issue I have had with nic drivers is Marvell Yukon(must be serious crap) and I would go buy an Intel Pro Nic card which every single OS (including Linux) recognizes effortlessly and stop wasting time here. I have also noticed that pci Nic cards provide a much better signal constantly than onboard anyway and are less trouble long run.


----------



## uto (Sep 13, 2007)

The answer by BellacOrdinateur is almost correct, no need to extract the xmicro, the drivers are located at LAN\Marvell folder.

I had the same problem and now is solved, thanks all.


----------

